# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Cila gjini e letërsisë ju tërheq më shumë?

## Flori

Cila gjini e letërsisë ju tërheq më shumë?

 Poezia 
 Tregimi 
 Proza e gjatë 
 Bibliografia

----------


## hope31

poezine kam zgjedhur

paçka se lexoj nga te gjitha gjinite e letersise

----------


## Eminemka

_Edhe une Poezine zgjedh!_

----------

